# Show Name Help?



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you want to use anything from his dam/sire's name?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't really think so, I'd have to find them out and I don't have his papers atm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ranny Red
Tango Ransom
Ransom Rouge (spanish for red)
Scarlet Ransom

Hmm.. that's all I can think of right now.. sorry they're a bit poop :shock:


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Reddy For Ransom?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Awwwwww! That's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Held For Ransom?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I love that one too actually!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I loved all of your suggestions! But I think this one is my favourite by far  thanks so much!










I'm not sure if I want it to be like a question like: are you "reddy for ransom?" or just "reddy for ransom"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Why Reddy? And not Ready?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Reddy as in red 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh hahaha.....never said I was the brightest bulb out there


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

it's okk  kinda weird but he's my red horsey so I loved the idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

And that's all that matters is how it sounds to YOU!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

How about Chief for Ransom?
Or (it doesnt deal with the name but i made it up and i like it lol) You Only Live Once
Another one not dealing with the name Brakes Not Included
Hope you like them


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

or King`s Ransom?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^I love the "Brakes Not Included"!!


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool! I just made that up im glad you like it!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooooh! "Brakes not included" is super cute! Except it wouldn't suit my horse because he is excellent at stopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh man, for a barrel racer that would be a great name lol.


----------

